# The London Brompton Club



## London Brompton Club (5 May 2013)

This is a thread for The London Brompton Club: http://londonbromptonclub.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## S PEPPIATT (6 May 2013)

Am I the first to post hope you all had a good weekend ride


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 May 2013)

Think I did fnrtcc to Brighton recently with a couple of members, the bumble bee looking fella  was one of them and he had mate with a more moderate colour scheme with him..had a decent chat with them, both nice guys


----------



## London Brompton Club (6 May 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Think I did fnrtcc to Brighton recently with a couple of members, the bumble bee looking fella  was one of them and he had mate with a more moderate colour scheme with him..had a decent chat with them, both nice guys



Yes - that was 3 of us on The FNRTTC Brighton trip. See you again on the Burnham or Whitstable rides perhaps.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 May 2013)

Im curious regarding how did you find the gearing for Ditchling on the bromptons?
I was the fella with the featherweight orange child's size bike  we had a chat at hpc


----------



## London Brompton Club (7 May 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Im curious regarding how did you find the gearing for Ditchling on the bromptons?


 
Hi Mr H. Still staggered at the weight of your bike! Thanks for marking the corners! 

Well, I made it up even on a higher-geared Brompton (KOM!). Mr Orange put a foot down, but made it after that (http://www.myorangebrompton.com/2013/04/london-to-brighton-on-brompton.html) & Mr BumbleBee walked a section.


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2013)

Nice write-up, LBC. That's bread pudding, BTW, not bread & butter


----------



## London Brompton Club (14 May 2013)

We had a web upgrade: now we are proudly found online at www.londonbromptonclub.com


----------



## London Brompton Club (18 Jun 2013)

We have a new 50 (or 79) mile ride coming up on 13th July if anyone is interested:

http://www.londonbromptonclub.com/p/london-whistable-ride-information.html


----------



## London Brompton Club (23 Aug 2013)

New Autumn Rides listed on the website now for anyone not on Facebook: 

Sept 7th - http://www.londonbromptonclub.com/p/wandle-trail-wander-ride-info.html

Sept 28th - http://www.londonbromptonclub.com/p/saturday-september-28-2013-1000am-this.html

October 5th - http://www.londonbromptonclub.com/p/box-hill.html


----------



## London Brompton Club (6 Jan 2014)

Just posted our calendar of rides for the first 6 months of the year if anyone is interested: 

http://www.londonbromptonclub.com/p/2014-ride-calendar.html


----------



## Mice (11 Jan 2014)

That was a great day out! Thank you London Brompton Club and London Recumbents!

http://the5milecyclist.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/drink-me.html


----------



## Mice (4 Feb 2014)

Another lovely London Brompton Ride. 

http://the5milecyclist.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/normal-0-false-false-false-en-gb-x-none.html

Thanks Peeps!

Mice

PS @redfalo This pic is for you!


----------



## redfalo (7 Feb 2014)

You're getting used to this, aren't you?


----------



## bhgreeley (10 Feb 2014)

Hi, I'm a journalist from the U.S., writing an article about the Brompton for Businessweek. I'll be in the U.K. to visit the factory, and had hoped to tag along on a Brompton ride. Alas, I'll be in London the week of February 25th, and there are no scheduled rides that week. Would any of you care to go on a ride with me on, say, Sunday February 23rd? If you're curious, here's a similar feature I did last year. 

I promise to be a thoroughly amusing cycling companion. 

Best,
Brendan Greeley
bgreeley2 bloomberg net


----------



## London Brompton Club (10 Feb 2014)

Hi Brendan,

I just picked up your email & replied to you. Catch up soon.

Regards, Mark


----------



## Georgios M (6 May 2014)

Hi all,

I bought yesterday my rear rack and easy wheels set. They were installed at the bike store that I bought them.

However, when I fold and roll it, it's not following a straight line but turns rightwards. 
From the bike store they told me that this is the way it rolls by design. Is that correct?

Do any of you have the same issue? Do your bikes with rear rack and easy wheels on roll in straight line or not?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Matthames (9 May 2014)

I find when rolling with the easy wheels that it veers to the right and have to correct the direction every so often. I think it is a safety feature to prevent the bike from rolling away.


----------



## Georgios M (30 May 2014)

Matthames said:


> I find when rolling with the easy wheels that it veers to the right and have to correct the direction every so often. I think it is a safety feature to prevent the bike from rolling away.



Well the issue is that I tested a lot bromptons (people on the road that were very polite to answer my questions) with rear rack and EZ wheels and seem to be rolling straight. I also met a Brompton design engineer with his bike and he told me that it should follow straight line (his bike did follow straight line).

So what happens now? 

Additionally I have to say that I am very disappointed with the store that I bought and installed everything. Even yesterday I found out a mistake on the rack installation (for the second time). Wrong number of washers installed. I fixed it but still the bike veers to the right. I believe that there is something else wrongly installed from the rack parts but I don't have the experience to search deeper. 

I am a little desperate...


----------



## avi170 (19 Sep 2014)

*Some Brompton advice needed*

I am currently using a courtesy 6 Speed titanium Brompton S-Type. I only ever use the 5th and 6th gears. I live in central London - so mainly flat roads.

I have ordered a 2 speed titanium S-Type - but i'm concerned the gears will not be powerful enough. I like to go fast...

Does anyone have any advice around this? Will 2 speed suffice? Or am I better off going for a spec'd up 3 speed? Or even a 6? (concerned about extra weight...)

Or do I just buy a larger gear wheel for my 2 speed?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## StuartG (17 Jan 2015)

Hello, anybody there?
No updates here, no updates on website since last July. Has the club folded


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Jan 2015)

StuartG said:


> Hello, anybody there?
> No updates here, no updates on website since last July. Has the club folded



The OP has not been back for nearly a year.

I think there's a guy who is a member on here who organises London rides for Brompton riders.

He's called Bob, if I recall correctly.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> The OP has not been back for nearly a year.
> 
> I think there's a guy who is a member on here who organises London rides for Brompton riders.
> 
> He's called Bob, if I recall correctly.




@AKA Bob


----------



## StuartG (20 Jan 2015)

Yes, enjoyed the last. More would be good. A continental one even better.


----------



## AKA Bob (23 Jan 2015)

The London Brompton Club is definitely still running and very much alive. It is very active on Facebook with rides organised on most weekends. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/LondonBromptonClub/?ref=bookmarks


----------



## StuartG (23 Jan 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> The London Brompton Club is definitely still running and very much alive. It is very active on Facebook with rides organised on most weekends.https://www.facebook.com/groups/LondonBromptonClub/?ref=bookmarks


That's a private area and Facebook have decided I'm invalid. I think that's worse than being an invalid. Is there a public face where the less hip can join in? Or can you paste the rides here or on your website?

TIA.


----------



## AKA Bob (24 Jan 2015)

Try this instead....

https://m.facebook.com/groups/LondonBromptonClub


----------



## StuartG (30 Jan 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/LondonBromptonClub


That goes to a login screen. Is there nothing public?


----------



## AKA Bob (30 Jan 2015)

StuartG said:


> That goes to a login screen. Is there nothing public?



Stuart you need to join the kids and enter the world of Facebook........

It isn't that bad once you dipped your toe in.


----------



## StuartG (30 Jan 2015)

AKA Bob said:


> Stuart you need to join the kids and enter the world of Facebook


As above - Facebook insist my email address of over 10 years is invalid and won't allow me to register. So is LBC some kind of secret society folding each other in private or could your rides be shared here too?


----------



## AKA Bob (31 Jan 2015)

There is no problem with posting the rides here but as there is at least one ride per weekend and often the details of these are changed at short notice it would become an onerous task. Can I suggest you create a new email address to join Facebook as it would be a lot easier and add to your enjoyment of the club.


----------



## StuartG (1 Feb 2015)

So what is the point of this thread and the website?


----------



## London Brompton Club (11 Feb 2015)

Hi Stuart, 

Well, this thread (& the website) were an aspiration to reach out beyond our facebook group, but our facebook group & club rides took on such a pace last year that I just never came back to this forum. 

I've actually just updated the website with a few of our bigger ride dates. A gaggle of us are also doing The London Classic ride on our B's if you've registered for that (noting your SE London location). 

Like Bob says - we have rides almost every week all year round. Our facebook group is close to 2,000 members now, though many of these are overseas "supporters" from other Brompton clubs.


----------

